# The Asplodamouse Saga Continues!



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

In December I met up with Stina and received a buck from her litter on this thread where the dam was named Asplodamouse because of how big she got. His name is Montecristo, what a handsome boy! His actual genetics are still unknown, guessing a Splashed/Brindle Rex? however I paired him up with my Peaches who is an unmarked or undermarked (which way is that said?) brindle piebald.

Here is Montecristo...

















Look at the size of this belly! She's going to blow up for sure. If I counted right she's not even due for another 3 or 4 days! Poor thing...I got a picture of her relaxing.









One of her stretching...









One of her in comparison to her food bowl and mom...who will be her nanny during all this...









And the worst one to look at...one of her stretching down...OUCH!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Holy WOW! That is one big Momma, being that big she may deliver early. I will be watching this thread for updates!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

OMG!...hahahhaha!!!!

....his markings are creamyish right?....he could be blue even? lol....that litter is so confusing...lol Asplodamouse is with Tito again and has been since January 1st...but not looking particularly pregnant yet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hoo boy! She's even bigger than Roxie was before she 'sploded last night. She had ten; I wouldn't surprised to see an even dozen off of this one!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Asplodamouse (montecristo's dam) had 17....I wouldn't be surprised if this doe has close to that. I'd bet more than a dozen though.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

That looks painful.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

She is HUGE! I can just imagine her waddling around... :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I just witnessed her attempt to clean her foot. She can't reach it to her mouth so she's tripping herself and rolling around. :shock:


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh poor thing! That is going to bug her until she delivers lol!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

VIDEO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She might be trying to reach ground zero.....


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:shock: She's as big as the food bowl :lol: Poor girl - but beautiful mice!!! Can't wait to see the babies when they arrive!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Here is a video from this morning of her making her nest all tidy. I thought you guys might enjoy.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee442/bethmccallister/?action=view&current=MOV03488.mp4


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:lol: I honestly can't believe how big the poor mama is  don't you just love how the do their own decorating lol
can't wait to see how many bubs are in there, i love the "explode " comment at the end :lol:


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She's huge! :lol: And round...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Kinda wondering what happened...if everything came out alright or what.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, did she have her babies yet?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She had at least 17 babies on the 26th so they would be 6 days old today. I culled most of the bucks out of the litter early one so we are left with 7 does and 2 bucks. Some are PE and some BE. There are two moms nursing them and taking care of them so I'm very excited about them. Will keep you posted when their fur comes in...right now they're mostly very light.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:shock: 17!!

Glad to hear everthing went alright


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, they all seem so small to me...I think they might have been early because there was so many and now they're all playing catch up. I have a show type litter of bubs right now too and they are so huge in comparison to these little babies. They all have nice milk bellies now. The first two days or so they didn't seem to want to nurse but now they're all doing well just a few days as preemies.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Good grief- I've never seen such a huge belly full of babes- and at least 17born! :shock: still, I bet she's sooo relieved :lol: Congrats!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Beth are you sure *she* wasn't the one out of Asplodamouse and not montecristo?.........lol Or maybe their genders were confused and Montecristo is the mother.....lol At least 17 is what Asplodamouse had in Montecristo's litter!.....she is pregnant to the same buck again btw...I wonder how big she'll get and how many she'll have this time around........lol


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats  can't wait to see pic's


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

> Beth are you sure *she* wasn't the one out of Asplodamouse and not montecristo?


I know right? I think your mice have some amazing fertility going on! I'm only used to seeing a litter size of at the most 12! It's really fun watching them develop, I have a total of 4 litters right now. Each morning I make the momma's all a treat like warm oatmeal or toasted honey wheat bread...they're loving all the extras!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol....Asplodamouse's first litter was actually one of the largest litters I've ever had! Most of my does have never had a litter that size (usualy between and 10 with up to 14 or so on occasion)!


----------

